# Replace Jacuzzi with shower?



## mustanger (Nov 12, 2007)

Hello. I'm renovating the bathroom off of my master bedroom (second floor). It currently has a Jacuzzi tub with a step up and a small 3 1/2ft X 3 1/2 ft shower. I'm thinking about taking the Jacuzzi out and replacing it with an all tiled shower to include a seat, etc. - and removing the existing smaller shower. The Jacuzzie space will allow for a shower that's a bit more than twice as big as the one we have now. We don't currently use the Jacuzzi tub for anything more than throwing clothes into, etc. There's another bath tub in the other bathroom on our second floor. My question is: does anyone out there think it would be a mistake as far as home value, resellability, etc. to remove the Jacuzzi and replace it with a large, decked out shower? Thanks very much in advance for a reply.


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 13, 2007)

Welcome Mustanger:
No, the missing Jacuzzi will not be a drawback. It would only matter to an elderly or handicapped person and they don't look at houses with a second story anyway.
Go ahead and make the double shower; it would be nice if you could make it a multi-jet shower while you're at it.
Glenn


----------



## mustanger (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for the opinion Glenn.


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 13, 2007)

Some folks like it and well....the others won't buy it.

Just kidding, anytime you want to upgrade to a steam shower or multi jet shower...you get what "you" want.  Someone else will go back to a j-tub if they want one.

When I inspect a jacuzzi tub...you should see the black gook that comes out of the jets sometimes when they are not cleaned out properly. That is when no one wants a j-tub.


----------



## ToolGuy (Nov 28, 2007)

Go for the big shower. It's your home and should be setup for the way you want to live. As for resell value, for everyone who wants a jacuzzi, someone else wants a nice big shower.


----------



## Steve_Jones (Jan 29, 2008)

This is what you need its ETL certified has a whirlpool massage bathtub with water and air jets, telephone, radio/cd hook up, steam generator built in.  I installed this unit in a customers house about to months ago.http://www.my-bath.com


----------

